# Succesfully potty training a goat... lol



## Bricheze (Jun 21, 2008)

Boo is really on track for potty training 

Has anyone else done this before? I just watched when he was about to pee, and took him outside, and if I missed him, I grabbed him mid pee, and took him outside. It scared him enough times, that now whenever he has to pee, he goes over to he door and calls for me, I let him outside, he pees, and then I let him back in! Smart boy 

Now, just have to train him to use the dog door...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

LOL!! I didn't know you could housebreak goats. How cool is that?


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

The buyers for Pygmy goats I've sold have often potty train quickly - to doggie doors


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't believe in potty training goats. Goats need hay or grazing in front of them 24/7, which usually isn't kept indoors. Also, their digestive systems are NOT designed to be 'held'. I can't think of anything worse for a goat but to be taught to hold their poo when they are DESIGNED to poo many, many times per hour.


----------



## Bricheze (Jun 21, 2008)

mygoat said:


> I don't believe in potty training goats. Goats need hay or grazing in front of them 24/7, which usually isn't kept indoors. Also, their digestive systems are NOT designed to be 'held'. I can't think of anything worse for a goat but to be taught to hold their poo when they are DESIGNED to poo many, many times per hour.


You can't teach a goat to hold it's poo, but you can each yourself to hold a broom.

It's messy, but he is so little for the first while we don't mind too much. We only keep them in the house as bottle baby kids and they are actually very easy to teach to pee outside (pee is a lot harder to clean up then poo)


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

My four princesses have been potty trained for pee only since they were two days old. they go on puppy pee pads. They poop where ever and when ever they want to. They did have bowls of hay the first week or so when they were inside. Now they are outside all day and come screaming around to the mudroom door the minute it starts to get dark  I am hoping this weekend they will sleep in the barn as well. 
Mygoat her goats are at her school so since she has to feed this bottle kid mulitple times a day I am guessing it is eaiser for her to do so at home. I doubt he is suffering from all the attention.


----------



## Bricheze (Jun 21, 2008)

Puppy pads, now that's an idea... hmmm

I don't like my bottle babies being over at the public farm so young; there are too many, well, irresponsible people there. The sooner I can find a separate home for me and my goats the better; to be honest. 

When I put up a sign that says DON'T FEED THE GOATS don't do it!!!


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

I 'boxed' trained a doe kid once. She was born on day 142, one of triplets, and a whopping 2.5 lbs - full Nubian mind you. Both her brothers were of normal weight (7 & 8 lbs) and I left them on the doe as I wasn't able to bottle feed everything at the time. 

I had her the first 2 days on a blanket in a cookie sheet on the kitchen counter just because she was so small and was only standing up to potty and eat and then would sleep the rest of the time. We didn't have any other kids at the time and I didn't have the heart to put her outside by herself, so she was in the house until about 6-8 weeks of age when another doe kidded with a single and she was finally forced out to the barn to be a goat  

While she was in the house we taught her to potty in a box we kept on the floor with straw in it, so she could go any time. We trained her much the same way you did, any time she started to go we'd pick her up and run her to the box. After a while, she just started jumping into it herself whenever she had to go.


----------



## Bricheze (Jun 21, 2008)

LomahAcres said:


> I 'boxed' trained a doe kid once. She was born on day 142, one of triplets, and a whopping 2.5 lbs - full Nubian mind you. Both her brothers were of normal weight (7 & 8 lbs) and I left them on the doe as I wasn't able to bottle feed everything at the time.
> 
> I had her the first 2 days on a blanket in a cookie sheet on the kitchen counter just because she was so small and was only standing up to potty and eat and then would sleep the rest of the time. We didn't have any other kids at the time and I didn't have the heart to put her outside by herself, so she was in the house until about 6-8 weeks of age when another doe kidded with a single and she was finally forced out to the barn to be a goat
> 
> While she was in the house we taught her to potty in a box we kept on the floor with straw in it, so she could go any time. We trained her much the same way you did, any time she started to go we'd pick her up and run her to the box. After a while, she just started jumping into it herself whenever she had to go.


That's another great idea and I NEED to see pics of a goat that tiny!


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

We did several years ago- she would jump in her 'litter box' whenever she needed to go pee or poop, do her business, then jump back out. A joy with no diapers in the house!


----------

